# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Оплатить услуги byfly, ZALA, Пакеты услуг теперь можно в сети магазинов MART INN

## ByFly

С 25 апреля 2016 года в сети магазинов MART INN началась продажа виртуальных карт экспресс-оплаты для оплаты услуг РУП Белтелеком: byfly, ZALA, Пакеты услуг. Доступные номиналы виртуальных карт 35 000 и 50 000 рублей. 

	При оплате покупатель в магазине получает чек с пин-кодом, который нужно активировать в личном кабинете пользователя. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

